# Yummy Party Food



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

This is my first party in a long time, and my first Halloween party as a grown-up (giving). We're making a big pot of chili (have to fight over who gets to make it) in a big cast iron dutch oven and having "fixins" -- Fritos, cornbread sticks, crackers, cheese, chopped onions, etc. -- on the side. Since money's tight, and most people will offer anyway, I'm asking everyone to bring something to share. I doubt it will get more elaborate than that this time around, but I doubt people will complain. The people that used to have a party most of these folks went to never served any food at all. 

Oh, and it's a bad movie night, so we'll have popcorn (probably a few different kinds), soda, etc. It's BYOB if people want. If no one volunteer to do dessert, I'll do cupcakes.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

We usually do a 'meat head' You take a plastic skull, cover it with red fruit roll ups, then cover it with luncheon meat and put on egg eyeballs and fake teeth....once the guests eat a layer of meat, there is the muscle (fruit roll ups) underneath. We usually put a tray of cheese and crackers next to it. Its pretty gross and people love it! I found the recipe here:http://carlah11.tripod.com/page4NEW.html

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Doesn't the meat make the fruit roll ups taste.....weird?

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

one thing i found which tastes good and looks gross is this jello dish. Make YELLOW jello according to the directions. Put the jello in a glass bowl or something like that. Let the liquid cool down a bit and get 100 grand candy bars. There is 2 in a pack so get like 2 packs. Throw the candy in the bowl. Then put the bowl in the refrigerator. One the liquid becomes jello, you are done! Then place it on the table and get a roll of toilet paper. Pull some and put it on the side of the bowl (dont rip the piece off the roll!). Put the roll on the side next to the bowl. Its done!

Now you have someones toilet mess that tastes good! lol


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

The biggest hit last year was the chocolate amaretto fondue with sliced fruit (strawberries, bananas and pineapples) for dipping. I did placards for all the food with appropriately Halloween-oriented names. Can't remember what I called the fondue, though... Oh! And, of course, the "Vampire Punch", which was a sangria that really packed... well, a punch. I was really surprised how well it went over.

I'm still tinkering with this year's menu, but so far I have:

Crackers & Spinach/Artichoke dip (Mold dip)
Chips & Salsa (blood clot dip)
Buffalo Wings (bat wings)
Deviled eggs (monster eyes)
Finger sandwiches (um... finger sandwiches)
Sliced fruit with cool whip/cream cheese dip (Organ cuts and dip)
Chocolate covered strawberries (piped chocolate to make chocolate covered spiders)

And some recipes from perfectentertaining.com:
Baked monster eyes (mini tacos baked in mini muffin tins)
Pus Stuffed Peppers (jalapeno poppers)
Bleeding cupcakes (chocolate lava cakes)


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Mandy-

No one actually ate the fruit roll ups, its just there for the creepy effect.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

We have some geat ideas!!!

The meat head made me laugh.It sounds delish,yum yum!!

Hey I can make the jello recipe I live in Utah the jello capital of the world.People in Utah are known for there jello creations.And I have toilet paper to spare.LOL

Chili and corn bread sound great!!
I have a recipe for skull bread to go along with that.
You make bread and shape it like a skull and cross bones then bake it.Our theme for are party is Pirates.

Any more great ideas?

thanks everyone for sharing there ideas.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## harhar66 (Sep 27, 2004)

We did the "meat head" one year, though we used jello jigglers as the first layer to hold the meat. It was a big hit and something some people remembered (as being really disgusting)  . 

I usually have a "jello hand" and just some really easy but hearty snacks as I don't want to be doing a lot of cooking before the party. Sausage balls are yummy and look pretty gross too - and I have some of my friends bring appetizers to help.

I usually have some non drinkers at the party so I do try to have a non alcoholic punch - but I do use the "frozen hand" in the punch ( a rubber glove filled with colored water or juice).

Madame Pleather


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh now see....I would eat all the fruit roll ups...love that stuff....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

I found this idea on line. Go to the dollar store or family dollar and buy a kitty litter box and scooper. Then add grapenuts cereal (kitty litter), you then add unwrapped tootsie rolls and mix it. Set it on the table and let your guests draw their own conclusions.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's my plan for this years party:

Finger sandwiches - using a bat cookie cutter and dark bread and a ghost cookie cutter and white bread

Brain dip - crab dip shaped with my brain mold

Mummy fingers - slices of flour tortillas rolled around assorted fillings

Ghost eggs - like stuffed egges except the yoke is removed from a small hold leaving most of the egg intacted, Then refilled with the mixed stuffing and stood on big end with black olive slices for eyes and mouths.

Cookies - witch finger cookies and Merangue Bones

assorted chips/crackers and assorted dips


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

I used the brain mold for a shirmp spread, the hand mold for a tomato and crab spread, the heart mold for a cherry jello dish, sugar cookies for the witches fingers, covered pretzels with white choc. for bones and of course bat/chicken wings. This year I am thinking about adding a small wedding style cake with rats, spiders and webs.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

alot of great idea'a!!We did lil'smokies last year and cooked them in Famous Daves BBQ sauce.they were fingers of lil' children.My halloween party is a pot luck and the guests bring a spooky dish.I provide all of the beverages and several dishes my self but it gives us variety and the guests have fun seeing what so and so is going to come up with this year.I need ideas for a food that isn't treat like.The chili is a fab idea and so is the Bat sandwiches and mummy fingers,any other ideas.The meat head is terrific!!!I love the nasty kitty litter box idea!!!Thanks

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Oops when i wrote the work Idea'a(I ment Idea's)I just woke up.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

llondra....if you would be so kind as to share your Vampire Punch receipe - I would most appreciate it 

I am looking for something scary....but not TOO scary for this years party. The last party I made vampire martinis....it was vodka, a drop of grenadine, and a spoonful of cherry jello shooter....looked just like congealed blood, it was absolutely disgusting, but people loved it...and the people dressed as vampired of course, had to usually be cut off....[:0]


----------



## rabid dustbunny (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi spooks! I like your ideas, except the kitty litter cake, just can't warm up to that : )
I remember the night I turned 21, many moons ago, I drank gin & tonics in a nightclub...they GLOWED IN THE BLACKLIGHTS! I found a recipe somewhere online using this effect with a drink of gin & midori liqour. They used Mt. Dew tho, and i find that unappealing...thinking of trying some pre-party mixes (strictly quality control, of course) with pellegrino, 7-up, or maybe even margerita mix. They called these Toxic Waste, btw.
I'm shooting for more elegant foods this year, with over-the-top decorations, maybe also a little nod to Halloweens of my youth with some kind of cool retro-type decorations.
Making my own corn chips in the shape of bones to go with an incredible Butternut-chipotle dip I tweaked from an allrecipes.com quesadilla recipe-
The tradtional pot of vegetarian chile, which most carnivores find scary until the try it.
Maybe Martha Stewarts fried egg rolls...apart from that it's still up in the air. seems all the ideas are in the drinks this year: hot apple cider with Cap'n Morgan's, Sangria, which I believe means bloody anyway, right? (Please, pardon my crummy spanish if I'm wrong) Certainly going to try the vampire martinis!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's a fun idea if you are a pumpkin freak like me...I buy a bunch of the really small pumpkins (not the gourds) then hollow them out and use them to serve any dipping sauces or salsa in them.


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by great_ghoul_
> 
> Here's a fun idea if you are a pumpkin freak like me...I buy a bunch of the really small pumpkins (not the gourds) then hollow them out and use them to serve any dipping sauces or salsa in them.


i love that idea!

another idea using pumpkins...
take an average size pumpkin, and carve a face with a puking mouth (a big O works good)
put the pumpkin on a tray..
make some chunky gaucamole...
and place the guac coming out of the mouth and onto the tray. spread tortilla chips around it.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Both of the pumpkin idea's are great!!!Halloween is going to be so much fun this year!!![]Since my hubby is going to be a Pirate and Iam the Tavern Wench ,I just happen to have 2 fabulous small treasure chests(hand craften by my grandpa)Iam going to open them up and fill them with chips or use them in some way.
Does any one have any idea's for my Pirate them.
I think Iam going to use small pumpkins as dip dishes.Cool idea!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Another good one is the brain veggie tray. You use a whole head of cauliflower and cut a whole in the center to put dip in. Then you peel 2 radishes for the eye balls (make sure to leave the roots on the radishes, they look like optic nerves) and use a toothpick to attach the red part of an olive (I can never remember the name of them) to the front of the radish. It looks scary, but not too scary. Garnish with mixed veggies or crackers.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, one more! Witches Fingers This one I made last year by following the directions on this site http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html#fingers

The only things I did differently were I added green food coloring to the dough to make them more "witch" like. Then, after the fingers cooked, I peeled back the finger nail and added a bit of red gel icing and pressed the finger nail back into place. It was pretty gross!! But the cookies were really good!!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

What great recipes!!!I love the bleeding heart!!!YUM
I also think that your display is great!!
Fabulous job

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

all great ideas!!!

i do know for sure that midori glows. we make lady fingers with red nails and blood which is just colored red sugar. 

we make burial dirt which is a chocolate cheesecake. just follow the directions on any philadelphia cream cheese add chocolate and there you go burial dirt.

i love the pumpkin throwing up idea!!!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

LHALLOW what a great idea about the cauliflower, do you put that stem side up or stem side down? 

This is one of the grossest things I'd ever seen, and I've always wanted to try it, but I think I'd need a 5 man army to help:
http://www.theyrecoming.com/extras/pumpkinfest03/


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Cat,
You put the stem side down. It works well because its creepy, but not too gross that people avoid it! I have good pic , I just have to get it into the computer[:I]

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I love it,I love,it!I love it!!!The Zobie cake is great!!!Yummy it makes me Need Some Brains.LOL that made my night!!!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

This recipe would be great for a kid party

Cheesy Mummy Wrapped Dogs

1can refrigerated cresent dinner rolls
4 Kraft singles,cut diagonally in half
8 oscar meyer beef franks or wieners

Pre heat to 375 roll the hot dog with cheese and the cresent roll to look like a little mummy.Bake for about 12 minutes or until golden
Makes 8 servings

More recipes on the kraft web site Kraftfood.com

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by great_ghoul_
> 
> llondra....if you would be so kind as to share your Vampire Punch receipe - I would most appreciate it



I would have responded to this earlier, but I just saw it. Sorry 'bout that - we've been on vacation. 

The recipe was pretty basic:

2 bottles of Rioja or Merlot
15 oz. Cranberry Juice
4 oz. Rum

I just couldn't believe how much people loved it. But, I'm not a big drinker. I much preferred the champagne punch we did for the New Year's Eve party. It was much more... sedate. 

This year, in keeping with the voodoo-esque theme, I want something green and glowing. I was thinking of putting in those glowing ice cubes, but while those are pretty cool, I don't think it's quite the effect I'm going for. Maybe Modori, pineapple, and rum - then dunk a block of dry ice in?


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

That sounds great!!!
Iam making jello shots does anyone have any favorite jello flavors or suggestions.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Back when I used to have my Halloween Parties/Haunts we had themed food to go with the Party/Haunt. Like for my Vampire Masqarade we had French and Creole food and for deserts I made vampire oriented stuff like the Pina Gouladas and Drinks that look like blood and candied bats and such. Was a lot of fun. I think when the hubby and I move (hopefully into a house) at the end of the year Halloween 2005 will start having parties like that again. Not enough room in our apartment for a whole lot of stuff. 

My cousin is haveing a really awesome party this year at her new house. I think her theme might be Sleepy Hollow. I can't wait to go. *gets excited* 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Those small pumpkins can also be hallowed out and made into soup bowls. They are actually remarkably resilient.  We will be doing this this year and serve a hearty chili or other stew in them.

We made the witches' fingers last year, but they were more like pretzels than cookies (not sweet). They were a huge hit and we ran out of them!

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."
*My Gallery*
*The Blog of Elemental Evil*


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

Trinidee,

We do a few different jello shots...by far, the most popular is grape jello with grape pucker schnapps. Actually, all the pucker schnapps are great for jello shots.
I like to do a lime jello with tequila too.


----------



## HalloweenBride2004 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jello Shots...I'm doing them too.

By far the most popular one I've made was the Pinapple Jello with Vodka.

Vodka with lime jello is pretty yummy as well

Here comes the Bride...
All Dressed in ...Black?


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm with mere, you can't go wrong with jello shots made with pucker.

HHH


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Halloween Bride on your wedding.

I will use pucker I'll just match it up with the jello flavor.

I used pucker one year in the summer.We chopped up Watermelon and put it in a bowl,Then you pour your watermelon pucker over the top.Refrigerate over night and enjoy.I ate too much to fast one year and boy was I out of control.[}]

My sister in law would love the tequilla and lime jello shots.



Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

llondra what is your recipe for champagne punch?


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by CatMean_
> 
> llondra what is your recipe for champagne punch?


It's pretty simple, just mix champagne and wine. I've seen recipes that add sugar as well, but what we used last year was a very fruity blush - sweet like a dessert wine - and a fairly decent champagne. It was the perfect mix so that it wasn't too dry or sweet. Of course, I can't remember what exactly we used... ::rolling eyes:: You'd think I'd learn to write this stuff down. My husband remembers us using Korbel for the champagne. Whatever it was, both were recommended by the guy at the liquor store. We told him we were making a champagne punch and we didn't want it too dry, and we didn't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

llondra - thanks for the recipe! I will definitely give that a try  

I agree with Stryker too - the small pumpkins can hold a lot more than just dips, but most people don't usually do a full dinner. My last several parties have been full several course dinners. Those little pumpkins saved my butt!!! You can put risotto or soup or whatever in them and leave them on a baking tray in the oven until you are ready for them. That way you get to hang out with your guests instead of being stuck in the kitchen [8D]


----------



## ladygish (Oct 12, 2004)

Kind of a late response to rabid dustbunny's post, but I thought tonic water itself glows in blacklights? We use it in our "mad lab" for that very reason.


------------------
Check out Blackford Manor, our haunt: http://www.angelfire.com/scary/haunting2004


----------



## Cholt (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so I noticed there was no thread for just plain old gross recipes so I desided to start it.

I have had tons of halloween parties in my life and love to make food that tastes great but makes a person have to stop and think before they eat it so I am going to share a few of my tried and true recipes that I have found over the years. If you like what you see or want more post it and I will send more your way!

*Boogers-on-a-stick*
Ingredients
1 (8oz) jar processed cheese spread
Green food coloring
25-30 pretzel sticks

Tools needed
Waxed paper
long-handled spoon
platter

Step one

Melt the processed cheese spread in the Microwave (Directions are generally on the Jar)
Allow to cool slightly
Using spoon carefully stir in about three drops of green food coloring into cheese, just enough to get the booger green color
Forming the boogers isn't that hard all you need to do is dip and twist the tip or each pretzel stick, lift out wait twenty seconds then dip again the set off to the side on the waxed paper for set up (if the cheese starts to set up to much just warm it up again in the micro
Let them cool for 10 to 15 to firm up the cheese then remove them to a platter which you can put salsa on the side to give a bloody booger idea. 

PS
On a side note kids love them so make extra if you are making them for kids. Or if you want them on a sweeter note use white melting chocolate instead of cheese.


*Simple Pimples*

Ingredients

Cherry tomatoes
Flavored soft cream cheese spread

Tools needed

Paper towels
Carrot Peeler or sharp knife
Butter Knife
Platter

Steps
Rinse tomatoes in cold water then gently dry with the paper towel
Core the tomatoes with the peeler and drain the center of the tomato
Fill the tomato with cream cheese
Give them a gentle sqeeze and place on platter for serving.

PS
Not as big a hit with the kids but when I used a spicy spread my husband would not put them down.


*Brain Cell Salad*

Ingredients

1 (6 oz) package blueberry gelatin mix
1 (16oz) small curd cottage cheese
1 (16.5 oz) can blueberry syrup (or 3/4 cup frozen blueberries, thawed)
Blue food coloring

Tools Needed

Mixing Bowl
Can Opener
Spoon 
(Optional) Brain Mold

Steps

Follow the direction on the gelatin for making gigglers as far as the amounts go but before putting it into the fridge add the blueberries or blueberry syrup.
Then mix a few drops of blue food coloring with the cottage chesse to give it a grey color then add to mix let set up for 5 to 6 hours.

PS
On a side not using the brain molds for this is awesome if you want to I like to add a few gummy worms once it is half way set so that I can give it the undead effect.


*Hairball Salad with saliva Dressing*

Ingredients

1 Lrg ripe avocado
2 cups of alfalfa sprouts
5-6 large carrots washed, peeled, grated
Italian dressing

Tools Needed

Paring Knife 
Spoon
Bowl
Fork
Carrot Peeler
Grater

Steps

Remove pit from avocado and mash the meat with a fork after removing it from the skin its ok to leave a few lumps add the alfaalfa sprounts to the avocado then mix together. Make the mix into balls without over working the place on top of the carrots and dress with the dressing.

PS
Gross sounding but great tasting. I have also done it with spicy ranch in the carrots and sprayed the avocado mix with a little lemon so it didnt turn grey but the grey effect is better for the gross factor.


*Closing*

In closing I have tons more but i dont want to sit in front of the computer all day so I will give you theese and maybe more if anyone wants them later.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I am done making all of my jello shots! I made: 
candy corn
pumpkin pie
brain Hemmorhage
black (chocolate cherry and kaluha, with black food coloring)
pina goulada eyeballs

and I am making just plain caramel apple shots for when they arrive.


----------

